# Tear Gas help



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Please sign petition to CEO of Tear Gas company.
It only takes a few seconds.

Human Rights Petition: Don Smith, CEO of CTS: Stop supplying tear gas to the Egyptian army #Tahrir #MadeInUS | Change.org

some comments from the petition

Christine Vassallo

I find it morally reprehensible that you sold these more lethal tear gas canisters to the Egyptian military in 2011, after the revolution, knowing full well they could use it against their own citizens. You should be ashamed of yourselves. Word is going out on all possible Social networking sites. 

Cynthia Pratt

We need to start evaluating our corporate actions. Tear gas is extremely dangerous and now banned. Why should we supply dangerous (banned) weapons to foreign governments that don't support a democratic process? Egyptian demonstrators are not our enemies; they are striving for a democratically-ruled government, something we should all believe in.

Gowan Lester

Profiting off of the violent repression of free speech is truly disgusting. 

Rebecca Zayed

I am in Cairo right now and I am horrified by how ruthlessly the police are using this gas against the civilians. The gas has become a lethal weapon, killing several people. I am aware that the contents are illegal to be used in the USA, so WHY are they OK for any other human being????


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

*Why This Is Important

For years, the US has supplied the Egyptian government with tear gas as a non-lethal weapon to contain crowds. The Egyptian army and Central Security Forces have recklessly used tear gas in a manner that kills protestors. The US and Combined Tactical Systems must stop supplying it.

"In large doses, human tissues have also revealed that cyanide levels in the body are discovered. It can also “melt” one’s skin if sweat on the body comes into contact with the substance.

Egyptian demonstrators have been exposed at high levels over the past two days, with many calling the use of the gas a “crime against humanity” as it has resulted in severe injuries due to its indiscriminate usage by both police and military forces.

Under the Paris Convention on Chemical Warfare of 1993, CR Gas was officially listed as a restricted substance and eventually was banned, but it has not stopped governments across the world from deploying the gas on civilians. The United States, Sri Lanka, Israel and others including Egypt, have continued to use the gas on its people." 

Tear gas in Egypt is being used to kill peaceful demonstrators; US tax dollars should not be spent on murdering innocent civilians.*


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately there is a British tear gas manufacturer involved too:

British and American Tear Gas Canisters fired at Tahrir | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Done


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Also done.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

The pet shop owner on Mohammed Mahmoud St has lost all his aquarium fish to the toxic tear gas.

Protesters managed to rescue the dogs and cats but could not rescue the fish in the tanks. The owner said the gas is very toxic to animals especially fish and birds.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Done Twice

Saaf


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> Please sign petition to CEO of Tear Gas company.
> It only takes a few seconds.
> 
> Human Rights Petition: Don Smith, CEO of CTS: Stop supplying tear gas to the Egyptian army #Tahrir #MadeInUS | Change.org
> ...


I am not agianst this petition Cathy, but this stuff was possibly supplied around 1965? and has not been in production for at least 15 years. This company has not supplied anything in about 25 years, so whoever was in charge then is not likely to be with the company now. They are using expired products...


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I am not agianst this petition Cathy, but this stuff was possibly supplied around 1965? and has not been in production for at least 15 years. This company has not supplied anything in about 25 years, so whoever was in charge then is not likely to be with the company now. They are using expired products...





















Here is the company and they have the photos of the canisters in the products. The contacts phone number is the same as the one on the tear gas in the photo.

less-lethal.com





> State Department Approved Export of U.S.-Made Tear Gas to Egyptian Gov’t
> 
> Feb. 5: This post has been corrected.
> 
> ...


State Department Approved Export of U.S.-Made Tear Gas to Egyptian Gov’t - ProPublica


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

> Gassing the revolution: The US origins of Tahrir's tears
> The liberal use of US-manufactured tear gas on protesters in recent days has raised questions about its public health effects - and who is actually ordering its use
> 
> 
> ...


Gassing the revolution: The US origins of Tahrir's tears - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds like they are running out of gas
Suez port employees reveal 21-ton US tear gas order for interior ministry - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

and restocking.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> sounds like they are running out of gas
> Suez port employees reveal 21-ton US tear gas order for interior ministry - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online
> 
> and restocking.




Egypt should be buying wheat and fuel not tear gas!!!!!!!

This has to be stopped!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> Please sign petition to CEO of Tear Gas company.
> It only takes a few seconds.
> 
> Human Rights Petition: Don Smith, CEO of CTS: Stop supplying tear gas to the Egyptian army #Tahrir #MadeInUS | Change.org
> ...


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

jemiljan said:


> Cairo Cathy said:
> 
> 
> > Please sign petition to CEO of Tear Gas company.
> ...


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

I tried to sign petition but it came back invalid to try later?

will try later


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

• The US embassy in Cairo has said that future exports of US-made teargas could be blocked if the Egyptian authorities continue to use it to cause death and injury. (see 9.38am GMT / 4.38am BST) The warning comes after it emerged that the Egyptian ministry of interior had ordered 21 tonnes of teargas from the US following days of street clashes between revolutionaries and security forces in which countless gas canisters - the majority of them American-made - were launched at civilians, causing serious injuries. The comments by the embassy came after the Guardian's Jack Shenker and others demanded answers to questions on the issue on Twitter


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

*That's odd*



Cairo Cathy said:


> I tried to sign petition but it came back invalid to try later?
> 
> will try later


Both petitions appear to now be closed.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

both petitions are working for me.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

> Egyptians in the United States staged fresh protests on Friday outside the Combined Systems Inc. (CSI) firm in Pennsylvania, which is believed to be the manufacturer of the tear gas used by Egyptian security forces.
> 
> At least 43 protesters were killed in week-long clashes with security forces that erupted on 19 November near the Interior Ministry building in downtown Cairo. Eyewitnesses and medical sources reported that many protesters suffocated due to intensive use of tear gas by police.
> 
> ...


Egyptians in US play dead outside tear gas manufacturer | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

Great what a few petitions and media coverage can do!
:clap2:


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Cairo Cathy for a good post, signed


----------



## tunisian_wifey (Dec 9, 2011)

When I was in Tunisia when all this started I was shocked to see a cloud of tear gas coming towards me.. it made a lot of people sick... it is inhumane and cruel.. we are people not animals


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

What part of *"dead and injured"* parties during the revolution and the November protests don't they recognise?

Were the United States thinking that the Mubarak regime actually won and tear gas deployment was justified..... As always, we get double standards and double-talk from these collaborating companies seeking to profit from misery and times of crisis in other countries.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

